# StarBlaze had triplets!!



## jonemi01 (May 12, 2015)

Early May 22 StarBlaze gave birth to some adorable triplets! Two bucks and a doe..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Congrats! They are precious.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats , they are pretty flashy


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

What cuties, especially the little black one.


----------



## jonemi01 (May 12, 2015)

Thank you everyone! They are all doing well and loving all the attention that they have been receiving. The black one and the one with the black on his back are both bucks. The other one is a doe. No names as of yet.


----------

